# Found my first phasmid!



## dgerndt (Aug 21, 2011)

Sorry it's been so long since I've posted! I've been busy with work and getting ready for school.

So, anyway, I found an awesome male Diapheromera femorata while I was on vacation. I named him Bear, for the Sleeping Bear Dunes that I was staying near. (Voted most beautiful place in America, if you watch "Good Morning America")  I picked him some rose leaves and he's been munching away. I read that they also eat apple leaves and oak leaves. Do they eat anything else? I have access to rose and apple leaves for now, but I'm not so sure how I can feed him when winter comes. I guess I could just buy cheap roses from the store. They sell those all year.

Also, I don't know if he has any more molts to go. How can I tell if he's full grown or not? He has really long antennae, so if they're anything like mantids, he might be full grown.


----------



## sporeworld (Aug 21, 2011)

1. Congratulations!

2. Pictures?

3. I miss Sleeping Bear Dunes. That place is great!


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Aug 22, 2011)

pictures, i want to see bear


----------



## dgerndt (Sep 25, 2011)

Poor Bear died for some reason... I don't know if I did something wrong, but I tried my best. I gave him fresh food every other day and misted him twice a day for a drink.

I fed him to my big Chinese girlie. It was so weird to watch. It looked like she was just munching on a twig!


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Sep 26, 2011)

:0


----------



## Precarious (Oct 1, 2011)

Deby said:


> Poor Bear died for some reason... I don't know if I did something wrong, but I tried my best. I gave him fresh food every other day and misted him twice a day for a drink.
> 
> I fed him to my big Chinese girlie. It was so weird to watch. It looked like she was just munching on a twig!


If you fed him any plants from a garden store or florist that is why he died. They treat everything with pesticides. Wish I'd known sooner so I could warn you. If you ever find more phasmids hit me up with questions.


----------



## dgerndt (Oct 1, 2011)

No, the only plants I fed him were from my grandma's garden, and my mom's garden. Neither of them use pesticides, so it must've been something else. Maybe fertilizers are harmful? I washed the leaves before I gave them to him, but maybe I didn't wash them well enough.

I'll be on the lookout for more, and I'll definitely send you a PM if I do find one! Thanks!


----------

